# Iran Mountain Biking & Trails



## npreigner (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello All,

I am an outdoor recreation planner and researcher looking to develop connections with the mountain bike community in Iran to facilitate cultural & scientific exchange. 

Are you an Iranian mountain biker? Do you have any contacts for Iranian mountain bike club or organizations?

Please share. Thank you,

Nathan


----------



## porrito1970 (Nov 23, 2013)

Nathan,
I belive there are plenty bikers and trails in Iran, and despite the regimes rhetoric many people are looking to the west for ideas and friends. 
Mountain Bike Iran- Gashta Club Mtb
Best Mountain biking trails in Iran : Wikiloc

-simen-


----------

